# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Hong kong - thiên đường mua sắm

## hainiemtin

*Giá tour : 15.853.000 đồng* 
*
ĐẶT TOUR*
*
Ngày 1: TP.HCM – HONGKONG (Ăn tối)﻿*
Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang đón Quý Khách tại Ga đi Quốc Tế - Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất  cảnh đi HongKong.Đến Sân bay ChekLapKok (HongKong), xe và HDV địa phương đưa Quý khách đi tham quan Cầu Thanh Mã – cây cầu treo đường bộ và đường sắt dài nhất thế giới, mua sắm tại Chợ Đàn Bà …
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.Tự do mua sắm và khám phá HongKong về đêm.﻿

*Ngày 2: HONGKONG - DISNEYLAND (Ăn sáng, tối)﻿*
Sáng: Ăn sáng. Quý khách tham quan Công viên Disneyland Hong Kong – Khu vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng thế giới. Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội gặp các nhân vật quen thuộc trong các phim hoạt hình của Walt Disney, bước chân vào Tomorrowland – một thế giới mới, nơi những ước mơ biến thành sự thật, Fantasyland – thế giới kỳ diệu với Nàng công chúa ngũ trong rừng và Adventureland – vùng đất của phiêu lưu mạo hiểm...
Trưa: Quý khách ăn trưa tự túc.
Ăn tối. Tự do nghỉ ngơi, tham quan.﻿

*Ngày 3:HONG KONG – TSIM TSA TUI (Ăn 3 bữa)﻿*
Sáng: Ăn sáng. Đòan tiếp tục đi tham quan Vịnh Nước Cạn , Núi Thái Bình, nhà Bàn Giao, Miếu Huỳnh Đại Tiên, chùa linh thiên nhất của Hong Kong, cửa hàng Kim Cương & Đồng Hồ thương hiệu uy tín của Hongkong. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng nổi Jumbo.
Chiều: Đoàn đến tham quan khu Tsim Tsa Tsui,  chụp hình tại  Avenue of Stars – Đại lộ ghi dấu những ngôi sao bằng đồng với tên và dấu bàn tay của các minh tinh nổi tiếng thế giới.
Nghỉ đêm tại HongKong.﻿

*Ngày 4:HONGKONG – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)﻿*
Ăn sáng. Quý khách tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ hẹn ra ra sân bay Hong Kong, làm thủ tục đón chuyến bay về TP. HCM.  Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Trưởng đoàn Liên Bang tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý Khách.  
( Thứ tự các điểm tham quan có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế )﻿

+ Liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Thương mại Du lịch Liên Bang
92 Nguyễn Biểu, Phường 1, Quận 5, TP.HCM
Điện thoại (08) 3838 2288 - Fax : (08) 3838 2299

----------


## saomai84

Hong kong - thiên đường mua sắm, chắc ở đó nhiều đồ lắm nhỉ và rẻ nữa chứ.

----------


## canon

ôi,DISNEYLAND thì tuyệt đẹp y'

----------


## dulichnt

Mua sắp ở đâu có tiền thì đó là thiên đường

----------

